# Trap shoot meet and greet



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Any of you interest in doing a trap shoot get together. I was thinking July 19 at like 1pm at rivers bend park. This is bring your own stuff and have a great time. I have two hand throwers and two mechanical throwers. Great time bring the family out with a lunch. There are like 12 or more spots we should have no problem
*Trap & Archery Range Hours*4863 Range Drive - off Ryan Road, east side
Open Saturdays and Sundays - 9 am until 8 pm or dusk
Daily Passes 
Regular Day Pass: $6 per day &#8211; per shooter
Senior/Junior Day Pass: $4 per day - per shooter over age 60 or Under 18, accompanied by an Adult
http://www.shelbyparksandrecreation.org/RBPInfoMap.html


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like a great time but I will be up north that weekend.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Sounds like no one is going to make it because of work or other things going on what if I make it the following week at like 3 pm on July 26 Sat*
*Please post a reply if you can do it Thanks Gunner7848*


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i can't make it in the forseeable future (between work trips across the US and fishing plans), but it sounds like a good time, hopefully this will get set up and on its way. if ya have another one, i might be able to make it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I replied to the other thread as well...I'll still be up north.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

I would be in for it. It woulbd be great to get a lot of folks out for the event.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> I would be in for it. It woulbd be great to get a lot of folks out for the event.


Right now there is about 8 people for that Sat the 26


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

gunner7848 said:


> Right now there is about 8 people for that Sat the 26


 So far it is good for me unless something comes up for work.
The Super Black Eagle needs the 2 years of dust blowen out.
If I could bring something let me know.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> So far it is good for me unless something comes up for work.
> The Super Black Eagle needs the 2 years of dust blowen out.
> If I could bring something let me know.


 Just make sure you all bring your own shells and clays and if you have some throwers.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

* (3 pm on July 26 Sat)
*This is bring your own clays, ammo, glasses and ear protection and have a great time at Rivers bend park. I will have extra guns (Benelli SBE, Winchester SX2 and an over under 12 gauge. For the youths I have over under for the kids that is a 20 gauge youth. I'll be there at 230 pm in a green F-250 with stickers all over the windows. My name is Tim just pay the $6 entrance fee, park and come on over.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

gunner7848 said:


> Just make sure you all bring your own shells and clays and if you have some throwers.


 I need to go shopping for a thrower and clays I have 5 gallon buckets of shotgun shells from a few years back. I have a 20 Gauge single shot with the hammer if the kids need one.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> I need to go shopping for a thrower and clays I have 5 gallon buckets of shotgun shells from a few years back. I have a 20 Gauge single shot with the hammer if the kids need one.


Don't worry about a thrower we have plenty


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Reminder it's this SAT. 3pm


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

gunner7848 said:


> Reminder it's this SAT. 3pm


 Good here...


----------

